# Probleme mit dem Freistellungswerkzeug



## Fotomilka (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit ein Problem mit dem *Freistellungswerkzeug* (photoshop cs3).

Beispiel: Ich habe ein Passfoto dass ich beschneiden muss, wähle meine Größe (hier z.b. 4x5,5 cm auf 360 Pixel/zoll) , und wähle nun meinen Ausschnitt.
Bis dahin funktioniert alles noch gut.

Ich setze meinen Ausschnitt Diagonal zum Gesicht an (nur ein Beispiel) und habe zum Kopf nach rechts und Links den selben abstand zum Rand.
Ich drücke Enter zum auswählen und jetzt kommt das eigentliche Problem.

Der ausgewählte Ausschnitt ist entweder verzerrt, oder der abstand zum Rand passt nicht mehr. Links ist nun eindeutig mehr Luft zum Rand als rechts. Und jetzt letztens erst verzieht er das Bild auf´s Extremste.

Bitte helft mir denn ich verzweifle daran. Vor allem daran, weil ich die Schuld von meinem Chef dafür bekomme dass das Programm nicht richtig läuft.

lg Milka


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich verwende für feste Größen zum Freistellen immer das Auswahlrechteck.


Alex

Nachtrag: Habe dein Problem auch mal mit dem Freistellwerkzeug versucht nachzuvollziehen. Aber bei mir funktioniert alles.


----------



## Zinken (15. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du vielleicht zufällig den Rasterfang aktiviert? 'Ansicht - Ausrichten an - Raster'


----------



## Fotomilka (20. Oktober 2008)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du vielleicht zufällig den Rasterfang aktiviert? 'Ansicht - Ausrichten an - Raster'



Also wenn ich auf Ansicht gehe in dem Programm, ist zwar ausrichten angeklickt, aber *am Raster* ist in grau geschrieben und ich kann daran auch nichts verändern. 

Kann sich das Programm denn überhaupt einfach so verändern oder Einstellungen überarbeiten? eigentlich doch nicht... oder? Mhh auf jeden fall tritt das Problem weiterhin ab und zu auf.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Oktober 2008)

Hast du Ausrichten schon einmal komplett deaktiviert und dann noch einmal probiert?


Alex


----------



## Fotomilka (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja hab ich schon mal probiert.

Ich hab das Gefühl das sich in dem Moment auch nichts groß verstellt sondern dass es einfach nur passiert. Hört sich vielleicht doof an aber na ja. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen wie das passiert. Also daran liegt es nicht.

Trotzdem danke schonmal für deine Hilfe


----------

